# Autumn Four Seasons



## Jeb321 (Sep 8, 2020)

What recording is your recommendation for.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

i have this version, and i love it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeb321 said:


> What recording is your recommendation for.


Type Four season in the advance search section. 

https://www.talkclassical.com/21237-your-four-seasons-selections.html?highlight=Four+Seasons

https://www.talkclassical.com/28265-favourite-four-seasons.html?highlight=Four+Seasons

https://www.talkclassical.com/60298-four-seasons.html?highlight=Four+Seasons


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I have I Musici, Pinnock/Standage and Rachel Podger and they are all excellent.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/2025-rr-51-vivaldi-le.html

Personally, I have this:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeb321 said:


> What recording is your recommendation for.


You can always buy André Rieu version.:lol:


----------



## ELbowe (Aug 23, 2020)

While a little unconventional you may wish to look at: 
Max Richter: Recomposed - Vivaldi The Four Seasons
Fenella Humphreys 
I like Nigel Kennedy also but there are so many you really cant go wrong!! Please also read the poem that accompany each season it is lovely!


----------

